# Dragons that knock you off your feet.



## millymollymo (Apr 2, 2021)

It'sConfusion2021 - aka Eastercon this weekend. Unexpectedly I've been asked to be on a panel The Anatomy of A Dragon. The other panelists are hugely talented.  I can't wait to get into the science behind dragons. But it got me wondering what dragon from the collection of genres and mythologies strike you as powerful? It's been a long day, and my brain won't let go of Tiamat who is represented in so many different ways, from The Expanse books to D&D.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 2, 2021)

Well, you don't get much more powerful than the primordial chaos of creation! But the more you try to define and rationalise dragons (by AD&D giving Tiamat hit dice etc) the less powerful they become. Increasingly as I get older, I think they work best as dreams and symbols.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 3, 2021)

*Dragonslayer  *1981 .  It's  hard to forget the dragon in that film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 3, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> Well, you don't get much more powerful than the primordial chaos of creation! But the more you try to define and rationalise dragons (by AD&D giving Tiamat hit dice etc) the less powerful they become. Increasingly as I get older, I think they work best as dreams and symbols.



I liked Tiamat too and thought the series *Dungeons and Dragons *quite excellent .


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 3, 2021)

Y Ddraig Goch.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 3, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Y Ddraig Goch.



My own theory is that the legend of the red and white dragons fighting at Dinas Emrys is based on adder nookie. The female is reddish-brown, and the male is pale grey, and they can look like they're fighting when they're mating.


----------



## Pyan (Apr 3, 2021)

*Ancalagon the Black*​*

*​


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 4, 2021)

One that always stuck with me is the Lambton Worm. Perhaps not the most dangerous or powerful of creatures, but memorable more for it's demise as it's life.


----------



## millymollymo (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes, Lambton Worm often gets forgotten. I do wonder how much of that that is 'Well everywhere else has a dragon, we need one too' mentality. 


HareBrain said:


> My own theory is that the legend of the red and white dragons fighting at Dinas Emrys is based on adder nookie. The female is reddish-brown, and the male is pale grey, and they can look like they're fighting when they're mating.



I can almost see this, and the bets going between onlookers  Instead of cock fighting, adder battles.  ... Gotta Catch Them All (sorry!)

The panel in the end, opted for 'Possible but not sensible'  though I suspect at least one panellist is secretly planning a Kickstarter to fund a private island for genetic experiments leading to a D&D live action theme park.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 27, 2021)

In Sussex we have the Knucker Dragon that lives in a pond near Littlehampton. Possibly the least impressive dragon habitation ever.


----------



## nixie (Apr 27, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> In Sussex we have the Knucker Dragon that lives in a pond near Littlehampton. Possibly the least impressive dragon habitation ever.


@HareBrain you could use it as an idea for a children's book, The Unscary Dragon.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Aug 25, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> In Sussex we have the Knucker Dragon that lives in a pond near Littlehampton. Possibly the least impressive dragon habitation ever.


Did you know "knucker" comes from the Old English word "nicor," which means sea monster?


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 25, 2021)

Guttersnipe said:


> Did you know "knucker" comes from the Old English word "nicor," which means sea monster?


I dd not, but I'm happy that I now do.


----------

